# Help with ICD-10 code for knee arthroscopy



## tammy roach (Oct 21, 2016)

Patient was seen May of 2015 and was DX'd with CURRENT meniscus tear (836.0). Came back a year later and DX used is S83.231D.  Knee scope was done in July 2016 (over a year later) and I used DX code 
M23.231.  Am I correct using this DX code or should I have used the CURRENT DX of S83.231A??  Thanks for any responses.


----------

